# Where in the world is Gil? (rumor thread)



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I heard that he got promoted to Chief.

I heard he was abducted by illegal aliens and is now working in a ****** only sweat shop down Mexico way.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

heard he's running for sheriff of Bristol County.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe we should ask Djgi?...seeing they were so tight


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Maybe we should ask Djgi?...seeing they were so tight


By the way, what ever happened to _him?_


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think Gil banished him....


----------



## Out2lunch (Dec 17, 2006)

Maybe he is/was in Florida and is driving back to Mass... with a diaper on, drinking alot of coffee and chanting I love Anne Nicole Smith..... HHHMMMM.. I don't know just an idea


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Djgj was "last seen 1 day ago"...His last post was in November according to his profile...

http://www.masscops.com/forums/member.php?u=4003


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

the cia picked him up for making a forum that the us citizens can speak there mind:ninja:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Djgj was "last seen 1 day ago"...His last post was in November according to his profile...
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/member.php?u=4003


Maybe he finally learned to shut the f*ck up?


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

he's in vegas salivating in some strip club, never to be seen again


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

looking for a place to hold the next meet and greet


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

sex change?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think he has just been working hard on the other web site maybe.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> I think he has just been working hard on the other web site maybe.


 brown noser (joking mack):mrgreen:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Laughing my ass off, you guys are much too much. I am actually in the middle of moving to a new place and my Internet is not setup yet due to issues with Verizon/Comcast. 

I ordered DSL and at the last minute they told me it was not available for my address. Then I called Comcast and they can't get anything done for two weeks so my net time is limited.

I am still here and will check in when I can...

As for the running Kev.... who was in front of who when you decided to go swimming last October... lol


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Did Gil just admit that he moved in with Rocksy

Both moving to new digs...at the same time or there abouts...both post within hours of each other....Gil you sly dog.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

He could do worse...she just needs a " firm hand"


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

SOT_II said:


> Did Gil just admit that he moved in with Rocksy
> 
> Both moving to new digs...at the same time or there abouts...both post within hours of each other....Gil you sly dog.


No that is not was inferred by my reply but if it makes you happy feel free to think and envision what you desire.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Gil said:


> No that is not was inferred by my reply but if it makes you happy feel free to think and envision what you desire.


 living vicariously through Gil....what a concept for a reality show!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> living vicariously through Gil....what a concept for a reality show!


Would last as long "Armed and Famous" if that.....


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

you guys need better hobbies






...GIL, YOU LEFT THE SEAT UP AGAIN, ASSHOLE!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

So much for that Gil sighting at the bottom of the exit ramp holding a sign,
"Will work for food."


----------

